# Interesting find



## Stinkybeauty (Sep 16, 2017)

I found this information online Ill if someone had seen this here .

know that when people link body odor to diet, they tend to look at choline. Choline produces trimethyline which is converted to a less smellier version in the body. The thing is trimethyline is more of a fishy odor now when you look at fecal odor it is produced by the metabolism of tryptophan. Tryptophan is a protein found in meat, some carbs and some veg and fruits. Tryptophan produces indole, casein which is found in milk can also produce indole. Notice that indole has other activities as well like IAA when its combined with acetic acid or indole-3-carboxylic acid when combined with carboxylic acid. Indole in high concentrations has a feces smell and skatole which is formed from indole (3 methyl indole) also has a feces smell. Skatole is found in pigs and a major contribution in their smelly odor and boar taint. 
I could go on and on but what you need to do is get a lab testing of the bacteria that is in your gut and the concentration of it thereof, you also need a liver test,gallbladder and the entire biliary tract needs to be checked for signs of obstruction, stones and bacteria that shouldn't be there. If you have abdominal pains and bad odor don't let a doctor tell you you have ibs especially if you have pain in your right side. Your iron levels need to be checked too. And when the bacteria is checked ask for a comprehensive test not just for pathogens and parasites but for candida and normal bacteria that is mostly present in the gut.

Stop taking supplements. Supplements can actually make your liver worse and you could end up with a fatty liver because your liver cannot make new cells and heal completely.

Note that water and tryptophan produces indole, pyruvate and ammonia. Which is why some people say it alternates from fishy to 'garbagy' or fecal.

All the best stop letting sales men dupe you into buying more supplements, seeing a microbiologist and checking that your body is in a good working condition.

I can't say limit tryptophan as it is an essential amino acid and with regards to H2S(hydrogen sulfide) your liver converts this to sulfate or it should.

If you have trouble concentrating or sleeping it could be because of an overload of these toxins only a small amount can be tolerated in the body. There are bacteria in the body that produce certain smells proteus vulgaris, e coli, which is seen in diarrhoea but can increase when you have constipation e coli uses antibiotics so be careful when given antibiotics, proteus mirabilis, proteus penneri. Don't just buy probiotics they could just increase the bacteria in your gut or prove to be of no benefit.

All the best

Read more: http://breathandbodyodour.proboards....#ixzz4InDsXz35


----------



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

Not being funny (I'm an LG sufferer) but I get a bit offended by these forum handles with stinky this and smelly that in the name... don't be defined by LG, I'm sure like most other people your personal hygiene is fine... this is beyond our control



Stinkybeauty said:


> I found this information online Ill if someone had seen this here .
> know that when people link body odor to diet, they tend to look at choline. Choline produces trimethyline which is converted to a less smellier version in the body. The thing is trimethyline is more of a fishy odor now when you look at fecal odor it is produced by the metabolism of tryptophan. Tryptophan is a protein found in meat, some carbs and some veg and fruits. Tryptophan produces indole, casein which is found in milk can also produce indole. Notice that indole has other activities as well like IAA when its combined with acetic acid or indole-3-carboxylic acid when combined with carboxylic acid. Indole in high concentrations has a feces smell and skatole which is formed from indole (3 methyl indole) also has a feces smell. Skatole is found in pigs and a major contribution in their smelly odor and boar taint.
> I could go on and on but what you need to do is get a lab testing of the bacteria that is in your gut and the concentration of it thereof, you also need a liver test,gallbladder and the entire biliary tract needs to be checked for signs of obstruction, stones and bacteria that shouldn't be there. If you have abdominal pains and bad odor don't let a doctor tell you you have ibs especially if you have pain in your right side. Your iron levels need to be checked too. And when the bacteria is checked ask for a comprehensive test not just for pathogens and parasites but for candida and normal bacteria that is mostly present in the gut.
> Stop taking supplements. Supplements can actually make your liver worse and you could end up with a fatty liver because your liver cannot make new cells and heal completely.
> ...


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

If you follow the TMAU diet, it will also reduce some odor. I find the diet helpful, not many people complain a lot after reducing the smell, but it is nutritionally deficient in many aspects because it eliminates most foods. It has been beneficial in reducing some anxiety as well. For the most part, it is a temporary preventative measure and people who have been suffering for a long time would benefit from a percentage of relief this diet brings.


----------



## Stinkybeauty (Sep 16, 2017)

Ummwhatnow said:


> Not being funny (Im an LG sufferer) but I get a bit offended by these forum handles with stinky this and smelly that in the name... dont be defined by LG, Im sure like most other people your personal hygiene is fine... this is beyond our control


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

CalmWaters said:


> If you follow the TMAU diet, it will also reduce some odor. I find the diet helpful, not many people complain a lot after reducing the smell, but it is nutritionally deficient in many aspects because it eliminates most foods. It has been beneficial in reducing some anxiety as well. For the most part, it is a temporary preventative measure and people who have been suffering for a long time would benefit from a percentage of relief this diet brings.


Also remember to supplement with activated charcoal and liquid chlorophylln if you follow this diet.


----------

